# Regular Season Game #16: Cleavland Cavaliers v.s. Houston Rockets



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Cleavland Cavaliers V.S. Houston Rockets. Houston, TX. 
Toyota Center 8:30pm EST*

*Houston*








*(10-5)
Probable Starters*







































*V.S.*

*Cleavland Cavaliers*








*(10-6)
Probable Starters*






































​Preview


> HOUSTON -- Rockets star Tracy McGrady doesn't remember all the details about his matchups against Cleveland's LeBron James.
> 
> He just knows one minor detail.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

At home. We need this. Hopefully Tmac steps up.


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

Maybe James' era is coming, but i don't think they can beat Rox.

Hope T-mac will have a great game.

If T-mac lose his ability to score, he is no longer a threat, and his assist becomes meaningless.


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

funny to see 2 biggest C in the league.

Both without jump, however have good touch and can slam dunk~

LoL


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hate to say it but usually Yao gets torched by Z because of his range. If there's a game for T-Mac to step up and prove he's still with elite company, its this game.

GOOOO ROCKETS!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

I would like to place an order for a W, preferrably gift wrapped fairly quickly


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

battier on james


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*fast fact*: did you know that drew goodens and big z's numbers added together are more than that of our entire starting line up and if u were to swap Novak into the line-up for chucky drew would have a higher number total than the entire starting 5


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Haha nice im going to this game too!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

vBookie Rules


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

We got Mr. "excitement" tonight in "Da Toy" :clap2: Phenoix wasn't a good Birthday game for me, but I was drunk out of my mind to remember the next day:cheers: Last year I had a ticket for this game & Lebron had I think 19, nothing too impressive. Tmac had that killer reverse layup that had everyone buzzing in the crowd....Rocks had a ez win that night...Cavs have been playing in those Retros like everyday, do we pull ours out tonight....I always love Yao in the ol' school Rockets uni


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I wish this game was on TV. Would love to see it. Damn college football!


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

T-Mac needs to have a great game. Hopefully his shooting improves


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

well I just bet 20 bucks on the Cleavland Cavaliers... not to be confused with the Cleveland Cavs... who are going to lose in Toyota center tonight

heeeheee

I am looking forward to a good game.. and heading to the p2p to see where and how I can watch!!


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

I bet on Cav, 'cause I think we should win by about 4 points.


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

The key of this game is T-mac.

Battier on LJ, but LJ is never the type Battier could contain. No wonder LJ will score a lot, and Battier will be troubled by fouls. He will get 4 more fouls, i bet.

But LJ will also get low percentage for battier's annoying de.

Yao could not be phenomenal when matchup with big Z.

So,T-Mac should have a great game.


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

Why nobody else post here?


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

good beginning


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

yao shuld be 6/8 at least now lol


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

this chinese commentary im watchin it with is really trippin me out


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

**** deke just layed t-mac the **** out but hes up so its ok


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

you are watching CCTV5?

TMac is hurt?


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

what happened to TMAC???


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Lebron ran right up Yao Back! ouch! Tmac has to get back out there


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

redhug said:


> you are watching CCTV5?
> 
> TMac is hurt?


yerp watchin CCTV5 and t-mac ran into dekes elbow was down on the court for a while but managed to get up by himself and went to sit on the bench, from what i saw no blood or anything just a hard knock


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Deke is dangerous. He should take out LeBron again not TMac.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

god juwan is trying to get a starting position by jacking up alot of shots.. shame he sucks n theyre missing


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

t-mac looks to be really struggling on the bench now, can barely keep his head upright


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

wtf? T-Mac went unconscious for some minutes?
IS he OK??


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

skykisser said:


> wtf? T-Mac went unconscious for some minutes?
> IS he OK??


looks very out of sorts on the bench but now we're getting a decent look at billy and JLIII but need T-Mac back for later in the game


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

juwan is crashing the boards like monkeys crashing bananas


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

chn353 said:


> juwan is crashing the boards like monkeys crashing bananas


geez what a hustle play on offense


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Please keep us up to date on TMac's condition.


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> t-mac looks to be really struggling on the bench now, can barely keep his head upright


how do you like chinese commercial? lol


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

They said Tracy has a Grade 1 concussion and will not return tonight.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

sky_123 said:


> how do you like chinese commercial? lol


interesting....to say the least:biggrin:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> They said Tracy has a Grade 1 concussion and will not return tonight.


so thats what all that chinese meant


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

damn mutumbo. tmac was having a good game


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

I should eat sth and enjoy the third quarter.

Hope Tmac will back to the court,

i want to see Tmac beat Lj again.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

What is a grade 1 concussion? Is it really bad?

Also, why was Juwan writing on a piece of paper?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

he was writing what he wanted on his next contract after getting 10 rebs in a quarter


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> They said Tracy has a Grade 1 concussion and will not return tonight.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.. He was having a good game too.. :boohoo2:


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Holy sh*t Juwan got 10 rebounds!! WTH happened to him??? :biggrin: 

Yao got 2? :lol:


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

wait... Juwan got WHAT?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!:yay:


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Can we bring in Novak now to kill this thing? Up by 21 points...hmmm...we been here before.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Head might win doofus of the week award.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

wow luther just bricked a fast break lay-up


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

3 consective 3 second violations .. good work


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

yaontmac said:


> What is a grade 1 concussion? Is it really bad?
> 
> Also, why was Juwan writing on a piece of paper?


Grade 1 Concussion is the least serious concussion. The player must wait 15 minutes in order to get back into the game for safety issue. (A recollection from my brain.)


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

we should rest tmac for precautions


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

wow, no tmac and no yao, this should be interesting....


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

great defensive display today keeping the cavs to 44 at 3qtr time, now lets put in novak and see hwat hes got since we're up by 18


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

omg, a bunch of cold blood killers. thumb up!


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm in favor of keeping Yao out as much as possible, and testing our younger players.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

AIRBALL welcome to the NBA billy:biggrin:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

and the collapse begins


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

and the collapse ends play of the day anyone? head drive and dish to yao who stuffs for the and1


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Is that Lucas? I can hardly see him.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

well, this was set in the bag. Lebron had a garbage night against us. 21 points on 22 shots and 7 FT attempts


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

chn353 said:


> he was writing what he wanted on his next contract after getting 10 rebs in a quarter



SNORT!! :lol: :worthy: That was absolutely hilarious! 

Juwan and Chuck must have had a bet going on for who could get the most rebounds...25 between the two of them


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

That's okay, Lebron still has the best shoe commercial.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I think Juwon got pumped up after watching an advance screening of the Rocky movie.


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

I loss, while Rox win.
I am happy.

I will buy some lottery tonight, haha


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow what happened to the Cavs offense?

Deke's elbow should be banned from the NBA, that thing can kill someone.

anyway hope T-Mac will be ok


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I am one from one on my bets on here now.

In that game I am especially pleased with the rebounding competition going on between our PFs.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

I win, Rox win. Good night for me.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Everybody wins! wa-hoo!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hroz said:


> I am one from one on my bets on here now.
> 
> In that game I am especially pleased with the rebounding competition going on between our PFs.


Yes, I agree, Chuck Hayes and Juwon Howard sure did step up on the rebounding. It really takes the load off Yao as well if they can do this more often. :yay:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Deke's elbow should be banned from the NBA, that thing can kill someone.


T-Mac went right down to the floor. The impact was so huge. The worst thing is Zeke didn't even feel it. Man, he can play another year no problem. 

As for T-Mac, hope he is alright. I wish the hit will bring him back to his 02-03 form.


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

Juwan did a good job. I think he gets less credit than he deserves. He's been playing his heart out since day one with the Rockets and we just ridicule him and want to trade him. If it wasn't for his fat-*** contract, I wouldn't even consider trading him.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Eduardo said:


> Juwan did a good job. I think he gets less credit than he deserves. He's been playing his heart out since day one with the Rockets and we just ridicule him and want to trade him. If it wasn't for his fat-*** contract, I wouldn't even consider trading him.


if it wasnt for his fat-*** contract, he might actually be tradable. after this game, lets please not pretend like juwan is better than he is. the guy had 5 blocks in the entire 2005 season and 8 blocks last season. if he was playing on a minimum contract, i agree he would be worth it. but when you sign the contracts he has signed, you expect people's expectation to be high. and with the amount of money houston has paid him, i expect more than 13 blocks.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

CrackerJack said:


> yerp watchin CCTV5 and t-mac ran into dekes elbow was down on the court for a while but managed to get up by himself and went to sit on the bench, from what i saw no blood or anything just a hard knock











(gotta be patient, though)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I know a concussion's a serious thing, but T-Mac's reaction after he gets knocked out made me laugh, esp. knowing it came from the imfamous Mutom-elbow.


----------

